# Gasoline Tax Map



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is from Exxon...good information.

Regards, Mike

http://www.exxonmobilperspectives.com/2014/02/07/this-gasoline-tax-map-explains-a-lot/?utm_source=Outbrain&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Perspectives_-_Full_Site


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Good post Mike, unfortunately I live in NC where the tax is about .20 higher per gallon than surrounding states been this way for years. I seen a similar chart a few years ago and seemed like the GA had the least amount of tax then so they must have increased their rate somewhat. These charts at one time were posted on some gas pumps.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I live in the 4th highest taxed state. 
Whoppeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

And I've heard rumblings about taxing driving per mile because the government isn't making enough from the taxes because the MPG are going up.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> I seen a similar chart a few years ago and seemed like the GA had the least amount of tax then so they must have increased their rate somewhat.


Yep. I think Ga is trying to build their way out of gridlock around the metro Atlanta area. Newsflash: it ain't working.

I can understand some of the North vs South disparity in fuel tax due to the snow line - which means snowplowing and freeze/thaw damage to roads. Florida began increasing fuel tax years ago to take advantage of all the tourists.

Gawd, I would really hate to live in California though...... I don't see how anyone could afford to live there...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I buy all my gas in Mo. since it is $.20/gal cheaper than Ill. I'm only 2 miles across the river and ,even though it costs $12 to cross the ferry round trip, it's still cheaper to buy gas, food, clothing, etc. in Mo.

And, it's the principle of the thing! Ill. enacted a law that says I should pay sales tax on goods bought outside of the state, like through Amazon or in Mo., on my income tax form and I say "No Way!"

Enough is Enough!

Ralph

It's Sunday morning, I'm slightly hung-over, and I'm ticked--Don't get me started!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems like the best, most successful state governments are the states with no huge metropolitan areas. Philadelphia sucks the coffers dry from PA every year. 
Philly used to be a great city loaded with industry along the waterfront providing endless good paying jobs. As soon as the liberals and unions got in control and fed environmental regulations kicked in, all the companies closed up and moved to china and Mexico. The navy base was closed by clinton. Now all those who used to work on the waterfront are walking the streets committing petty theft, getting high and drinking 40 oz bottles of beer. 
All hail liberalism!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not only is Indiana pretty high, but our county also passed a "temporary" wheel tax that was supposed to fix all the county roads, the tax is still there and the roads suck. Most likely my money is being funneled right into the county seat instead of being spent here, imagine that.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Not only is Indiana pretty high, but our county also passed a "temporary" wheel tax that was supposed to fix all the county roads, the tax is still there and the roads suck. Most likely my money is being funneled right into the county seat instead of being spent here, imagine that.


County here done the same thing but to pay off bonds for building new consolidated high school, school been opened over 35 years now and guess what still paying it. Remember Dad saying when I was a teenager they will never drop tax once bond is paid off. Dad right.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't understand why the states can't pass a bill so farmers can get farm tags and burn red diesel. 
If states give farmers a break on registration of farm vehicles, then why not a break on fuel tax?

I mean, 50% of the residents of almost every urban area are getting taxpayer funded handouts to stay home, get stoned and pregnant. 
Why can't farmers who pay taxes and go to work every day get a small tax break?


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Excellent map. I see it's already been mentioned above that PA is the fourth highest state for road (gasoline) tax. We have our current governor (Tom Corbett) to thank for that. The election is three weeks away and he's trailing in the polls by 20% - I wonder why? Thankfully, we can stick a fork in him now because he's done.

Academically speaking, I'd much prefer a tax on gasoline than taxing income or property. At least the impact of a fuel tax can be mitigated via behavior - drive less or get a more efficient auto.

The reason governor Corbett's deed was so heinous is because the revenue could have easily come from other sources. But he would have pissed off his big campaign contributors. Looks like his loyalty to them backfired on him anyway. There's an important lesson here, I hope other politicians are paying attention.

Gary


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Excellent map. I see it's already been mentioned above that PA is the fourth highest state for road (gasoline) tax. We have our current governor (Tom Corbett) to thank for that. The election is three weeks away and he's trailing in the polls by 20% - I wonder why? Thankfully, we can stick a fork in him now because he's done.
> 
> Academically speaking, I'd much prefer a tax on gasoline than taxing income or property. At least the impact of a fuel tax can be mitigated via behavior - drive less or get a more efficient auto.
> 
> ...


Look at PA roads and you can see revenues needed to be increased to fix them. Rods are so bad in my area, that now they just CLOSE the roads rather than fix them. So the money needs to come from somewhere.
I like how when a bridge collapses, they blame republicans for not taxing enough to keep them safe, but when a republican finally grants the liberal wishes for fixing bridges, they complain that republicans raised taxes. 
Talk about a no-win situation! 
Well Gary, your wish is about to come true. Taxes will go from bad to worse when the wolfman wins the election. He will raise the state income tax (estimates are that he will raise it from 3.07% to 4%) and keep the PA liquor stores held by the state unions (privatization would have resulted in 70 million/yr in increased revenue)
So now you have the gasoline tax to rebuild crumbling roads AND a new liberal, tax & spend governor. 
Plus home and farm energy prices will go up when he increases the gas extraction tax because energy companies will have to raise rates to compensate for lost income from being taxed. 
Can't wait for that, Gary! 
Yippeeee!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I can't understand why the states can't pass a bill so farmers can get farm tags and burn red diesel.
> If states give farmers a break on registration of farm vehicles, then why not a break on fuel tax?
> 
> I mean, 50% of the residents of almost every urban area are getting taxpayer funded handouts to stay home, get stoned and pregnant.
> Why can't farmers who pay taxes and go to work every day get a small tax break?


Get a PA farm sticker for your truck and you can burn dyed fuel. Otherwise, we're using the roads like everybody else. There are plenty of questionable taxes but having everyone on the road paying fuel taxes makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Get a PA farm sticker for your truck and you can burn dyed fuel. Otherwise, we're using the roads like everybody else. There are plenty of questionable taxes but having everyone on the road paying fuel taxes makes perfect sense to me.


 JD you and Hi-Tech both got good points, the gasoline tax is probably one of the most fair taxes there is because the people that use the roads the most pay the most. Kinda like the fair tax or sales tax. If the money was used for its purpose the roads would be in great shape, but the liberal politicians have got to dip into it to pay crackheads and lazy peoples way as to buy there votes.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Get a PA farm sticker for your truck and you can burn dyed fuel. Otherwise, we're using the roads like everybody else. There are plenty of questionable taxes but having everyone on the road paying fuel taxes makes perfect sense to me.


Im not arguing the fuel tax isnt fair, Im arguing that we bend over backwards to be PC to all the lazy slackers that wont work and illegal immigrants stealing jobs and not paying taxes, but we cant give farmers a small break on state fuel tax.

No wonder were such a screwed up country.

Punish the worker, praise the lazy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> JD you and Hi-Tech both got good points, the gasoline tax is probably one of the most fair taxes there is because the people that use the roads the most pay the most. Kinda like the fair tax or sales tax. If the money was used for its purpose the roads would be in great shape, but the liberal politicians have got to dip into it to pay crackheads and lazy peoples way as to buy there votes.


So what about all the time we spend idling, pulling wagons, running welders, etc. on a farm field? We still pay tax on that fuel, yet we dont put any wear/tear on the roads?

We can't get a break on that, yet a lazy person can set at home all day and live on gourmet food from a gov't card and talk on a govt paid cell phone in a free public house?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> So what about all the time we spend idling, pulling wagons, running welders, etc. on a farm field? We still pay tax on that fuel, yet we dont put any wear/tear on the roads?
> We can't get a break on that, yet a lazy person can set at home all day and live on gourmet food from a gov't card and talk on a govt paid cell phone in a free public house?


Get yourself a beater with a farm sticker for those jobs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Get yourself a beater with a farm sticker for those jobs.


I dont want a beater. Its another transmission, engine, etc to maintain. That costs even more money.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I dont want a beater. Its another transmission, engine, etc to maintain. That costs even more money.


And insurance costs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> So what about all the time we spend idling, pulling wagons, running welders, etc. on a farm field? We still pay tax on that fuel, yet we dont put any wear/tear on the roads?
> We can't get a break on that, yet a lazy person can set at home all day and live on gourmet food from a gov't card and talk on a govt paid cell phone in a free public house?


Gasoline I burn on the farm for welders, power washers and such is accounted for at the end of the year. I submit the gallons used on an IRS tax form and I get a check back from the US Treasury for the amount of taxes. It's not much. I can't remember tax form number. I'll take a look.



rjmoses said:


> I buy all my gas in Mo. since it is $.20/gal cheaper than Ill. I'm only 2 miles across the river and ,even though it costs $12 to cross the ferry round trip, it's still cheaper to buy gas, food, clothing, etc. in Mo.
> 
> And, it's the principle of the thing! Ill. enacted a law that says I should pay sales tax on goods bought outside of the state, like through Amazon or in Mo., on my income tax form and I say "No Way!"
> 
> ...


Is your right arm hurting from all the lifting?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's nice, but they should still allow farmers a tax free from tax fuel subsidy. Everyone else gets a freakin subsidized this, or subsidized that. We should too. Tired of being quiet and working like an animal while these fat retards sit at home and watch big screen TVs and stuff their faces all day.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

...and reproduce like rabbits....don't forget that.......


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> ...and reproduce like rabbits....don't forget that


I don't see how some of them even reproduce (too damn lazy), but I guess they can muster up the energy every once in a while.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We should all be paying a flat tax and that is all.

The working person has income tax cut from their check before we ever see the money. Then we are taxed again through sales tax on every dime we spend.

If we are going to tax income then every income should be taxed. By that I mean all welfare, food stamps or any hand out should be taxed. That will slow down the liberals from voting for tax increases that they currently do not have to pay.

I have never understood why we pay income tax, property taxes, sales taxes and then user taxes all from the same pay check. No telling how high the percentage is we actually pay once it is all added together.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> We should all be paying a flat tax and that is all.
> 
> The working person has income tax cut from their check before we ever see the money. Then we are taxed again through sales tax on every dime we spend.
> 
> ...


And its only going to get worse with the tax & spend liberals in charge and more people giving up and leaving the work force.

Our work force is the smallest it has been compared to the population in history.

less workers and ,ore on the dole = higher taxes.

Maybe someday we can get leadership that will unleash our energy producing potential, get rid of burdensome regulations, lower corporate taxes and ehncourage growth..... but Id doubt it.

The lazy are beginning to outnumber the workers. They can vote, too.

would love to see a law passed that once youre on welfare for long term, you lose your right to vote.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> That's nice, but they should still allow farmers a tax free from tax fuel subsidy. Everyone else gets a freakin subsidized this, or subsidized that. We should too. Tired of being quiet and working like an animal while these fat retards sit at home and watch big screen TVs and stuff their faces all day.


So, let me get this straight. You think farmers should get another subsidy just because everyone else does? Do you rip on the "fat retards" for getting government help, but then you want some too?

The average farmer already gets a lot of government assistance. They get subsidized crop insurance, a flat per acre farmed subsidy, a subsidy for cattle during the drought, and the list goes on and on....

Also, if I remember right you needed your diesel truck so you could run around & pick the kids up, and pick up material for your other job, ect. If you were to get tax free diesel how would you separate your "farm" use from everything else? Or you you just play the system like the "fat retards" and drive everywhere on tax free diesel?

I'm not trying to be a dick here, just trying to make you think about what you are saying. Saying that you want a hand out because everyone else is getting one isn't what this country was founded on, but it is in my opinion what is taking this country down. Everyone expects something for nothing. If we, the working class, would stand up and stop taking hand outs it would make it a lot harder for the liberals to get there handouts pushed through. The liberals hold the farm bill over the conservatives heads as colladeral to get the hand outs for their "fat retards" passed.

Disclaimer - I always lean to the right also, but this "I should get something because they are" thinking is leaning to the left pretty hard.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No, but thanks for the implication that I'm scamming the govt.

I'm only suggesting it for a farm use truck, not my personal use truck. Even if I wanted to do a double usage like that, I could easily keep a chart for farm use mileage and personal use mileage. I already do it for my apportioned tag anyway.

Once you get a farm tag for a truck, I think its reasonable to request to use untaxed fuel, especially since the rules of using a farm tagged truck limit us to pulling farm equipment and running farm related errands anyway. Seems like it makes a lot of sense to me.

If a truck is registered for farm use, shouldn't it be fuel taxed for farm use? Too bad it doesn't work that way.

Im sure liberals would cry since it takes away from the funds used to pay illegal immigrants to stay here and live off the gov't.

And while you're insinuating you might be a dick and me being un-American for simply discussing receiving a handout, Id like to tell you that I receive ZERO handouts. Unless you consider the state exemption on sales tax for purchasing farm equipment a hand-out, you probably get a lot more from uncle sam than me.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> One you get a farm tag for a truck, I think its reasonable to request to use untaxed fuel, especially since the rules of using a farm tagged truck limit us to pulling farm equipment and running farm related errands. Seems like it makes a lot of sense to me.


Do you have a PA farm plate? If so, they're giving you a good break on the registration, but as you are permitted to drive it on the road with no restrictions (other than not doing commercial work), they are still charging you fuel tax because you're still using the road.

If you have a PA farm sticker, the registration is minuscule, you don't need it inspected, and you can burn dyed fuel, but the trade off is the many restrictions on driving (no nights and very limited miles from home). They are essentially calling it a piece of farm equipment, thus no road tax.

Again, as unfair taxes go, it doesn't get much more fair than this. You know how you use your truck. Register it accordingly.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No, if you read my post, you'll see I have an apportioned tag.

I guess in your world, we would have to pay tax on fuel used by a farm tractor when driving it over the road? Would that not fit your "fair" scheme?


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> No, but thanks for the implication that I'm scamming the govt.
> 
> I'm only suggesting it for a farm use truck, not my personal use truck. Even if I wanted to do a double usage like that, I could easily keep a chart for farm use mileage and personal use mileage. I already do it for my apportioned tag anyway.
> 
> ...


I was afraid you would take my post more to heart then it was meant. You are reading more into it then was intended. I was just giving you some things to think about. It is hard to cherry pick when it is & isn't good for the government to be giving handouts.

But, you are wrong in that I get more handouts then you. I write off the same sales tax as you, and that is it. I get a few letters from the local county office every year asking me to take their (our) money and enroll in their programs. They get circle filed. To me, it isn't worth giving them permission to come on my property when ever they want to and try to tell me how I can & cant do something just to get a few $$ per acre. I can manage my land myself, and if I cant make it work without the few dollars they would give me than I better learn to manage better. A lot of guys do it and it's there choice, but I don't feel morally right having someone else having to help pay for my operation.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> No, if you read my post, you'll see I have an apportioned tag.
> 
> I guess in your world, we would have to pay tax on fuel used by a farm tractor when driving it over the road? Would that not fit your fair scheme?


You said "once you get a farm tag", making me think you actually had one. My mistake.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

All Obamas cronies got their handouts. All the slobs that wont work still get my tax money, so I really won't let you make me feel bad asking, especially since im getting stuck with 4th highest gas tax in the country.

Farmers pay retail for everything and sell everything wholesale.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Farmers pay retail for everything and sell everything wholesale.


Great old cliche. But not true. You're selling to end users (horse and cow owners), so that's retail.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What am I buying at wholesale?

And yes, selling mostly mulch hay to mushroom farmers is wholesale.

Only about 40% goes "retail", which don't feel much like retail....


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

blank


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cmd said:


> Compared to a regular tag, PA farm stickers are a great deal. I got $100 for 2 years on my road tractor, I got the night time sticker so I need annual inspection. Insurance goes on the farm insurance for a few bucks. I don't burn dyed fuel. I have not seen one way or another on that but for all the more miles it travels I think I'll be ok paying a little more for fuel. I think what we have here is a guy pissed off because he isn't making bank.


Nope, doing fine financially, just irritated that lazy people get so many handouts from my tax money (very high taxes in PA) and I think asking that a farm truck be able to burn dyed fuel seems like a minor "handout" to ask for, but thanks for thinking negatively of me. Lol


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

blank


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cmd said:


> Maybe it's time to re-examine your business model or how you make hay.
> 
> I love cash crops because it's just that, plenty of mills to sell to and get a check fast, UNTIL the prices tank. Hay I am love/hate. It is all about marketing, and finding a market that works for you, but you have more control over what you sell for IMO. You have more control over your final product quality and what can be a very large amount of people to sell to. Right now, down here hay is not a bad game to be in right now. I'd rather be in hay than corn this year thats for sure and even crappy beans maybe.


I think it's always time to re examine ones business model. If you don't, and stay stubborn, you won't last long. 
I'm only in my 3rd year and I have had no instruction other than what I learned 30 yrs ago and from the helpful peopleon this website. I'm pretty proud of how far I've come, but humble enough to know I have a long way to go.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

empty


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cmd said:


> Why are you selling mulch hay? Because the grass is crap or because you can't get it made right or just can't get rid of it? What are you getting for it, I think its about $65/tn here after trucking.


I do my own trucking, so I'm doing a lot better than that. At $65/ton, I'd just go on welfare. Lol j/k
The biggest BTO's in my area are in the mushroom hay business, NOT the horse hay business, so I'm following their leads. 
grass stands not that bad, but have a lot of flood plain. The joys of starting from the bottom and working my way up. Good fields are locked up by existing BTOs. You have to wait for property to sell or a BTO to give up, and then you have a shot. 
I said I'm selling about 60% of my hay to mulch hay. That's about 1/2, around here that's pretty normal since were so close to mushroom country. What you probably don't realize is I own no farmland and I've only got one barn to rent. I don't live on or grew up on a farm. I started from scratch. 
Grass is average quality. I've improved the stands considerably by spending 7 days a week on them trimming back trees, fertilizing, spraying, etc. I can make very good hay, just don't have enough indoor storage. Maybe enough to store 15% of total crop.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

blank


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok, I think a lot of people think it's a silly thing to whine about for a couple reasons.

First, your driving a ROAD truck on the Road and you don't want to pay ROAD tax because of how you are using it. The road needs the same maintenance no matter what yo are hauling

Second, it's not a huge savings.

Say you make 800 bales a year & can haul 18 bales a load

800/18 = 45 loads.

45 loads x 50 miles round trip? = 2250 miles

$.50 road tax / 8 mpg = $0.06/ mile extra in road tax

$0.06 x 2250 = $140 extra per year in road tax

BUT, you can already write off mileage or fuel on your taxes, so the saving would be less then that.

Is it really worth the it for all of that? I don't remember how far you are to the mushroom plant, so your mileage might be more or less. But, if you are only delivery 2/3's of it to them your saving would be less. Making deliveries to customers you should have all of your fuel or mileage figured into the delivery cost.

I think that is what cmd is getting to with his management comment. Your operation should be able to handle the $92.40 (really not more then $78.54 if you are in the 15% tax bracket) if you write off your fuel. If you write off mileage the IRS already has that figured into the equation.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not a whiner, so I'd appreciate it if you'd check your tone.

Yeah, I am currently driving a ROAD truck. I'd like to make it a farm truck and buy a road truck for personal use.

I'll have to remember roads need maintenance, especially when I see 8 union PADOT employees watch one guy sweep up stones at an intersection. There's my ROAD TAX you so desperately want me to pay hard at work.

while your mileage claims may not be far off the mark, theres other farm related usesfor a truck than delivering hay:

transporting equipment, fertilizer, seed, parts, repairs, etc.

I see people driving 10L diesel motor homes down the street that should require a CDL and they dont have one, nor do they have a med card. Nor do they pay crazy registration fees. Itsalways the trucker that get screwed on that stuff.

I see lots of loopholes that dont make sense with motor vehicles.
Again, I don't think it's unreasonable to burn dyed fuel in a legitimate farm tagged truck for legitimate farm chores.
You disagree. I hate taxes. Especially paying 4th highest fuel taxes in country for the crappiest roads I've ever seen and lousy public transportation, which those taxes claim to support.
Its no big deal, let's move on, but name calling?

Give me a break. I'm too old for that shit.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD- I believe your earlier choice of words was misleading. The word subsidy is not something most like to hear. Minimizing tax bills on the other hand is. Those of us who pay our fair share and then some (probably most if not all on here) all pay too much. (I am including you in this BTW.

I like you think I pay too much. The difference between us and some left leaners is that while they may think the same they also think everyone else or some select group should pay more. I on the other hand believe all of us who pay, pay too much.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> JD- I believe your earlier choice of words was misleading. The word subsidy is not something most like to hear. Minimizing tax bills on the other hand is. Those of us who pay our fair share and then some (probably most if not all on here) all pay too much. (I am including you in this BTW.
> 
> I like you think I pay too much. The difference between us and some left leaners is that while they may think the same they also think everyone else or some select group should pay more. I on the other hand believe all of us who pay, pay too much.


I also believe we pay too much. cmd may think Im asking for a handout because I "dont make enough bank" misses the mark big time. I dont want a handout.

I want the tax break for farm trucks because if a farm truck is pulling farm goods or doing farm work, it shouldn't be necessary to pay fuel tax. The state must be thinking about giving farmers breaks on farm trucks when they offer reduced registration fees and not requiring farmers to have CDLs in some cases.

Isnt that an admission by the state that farmers are doing farm work and therefore being relieved of some of the tax and licensing burdens required by others?

If so, then why not give them fuel tax relief?

In other words, if the state gives a reduction in farm truck registration costs, then why not fuel tax?


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Here in NC if you farm you are sales tax exempt. This year we had to file for a new sales tax exemption card and if you did not gross $10,000 a year you were not entitled to get a card. This has caused an uproar but personally I think it is a good idea helping the ones who are trying to make a profit and not benefitting the people with 15 acres and a couple of pasture ponies. I think the point that JD is trying to make is he is working his ass off trying to make a living and some deadbeat is getting a free ride on the tax money he is paying in. Me personally I would be glad to pay the road tax if the funds collected could only be used for highway improvement and not be robbed to pay for politicians pet projects such as handouts to buy votes. I really think this is the point JD is trying to make.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

blank


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

cmd said:


> So how much sales tax have you paid on the farm equipment you use for commercial snow removal and mowing that I've seen you mention doing?


Lol. That just made my day.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cmd said:


> So how much sales tax have you paid on the farm equipment you use for commercial snow removal and mowing that I've seen you mention doing?


Sales tax was paid on my snowplow tractor and all related equipment. No tax paid on mower because I bought it used in a private sale. 
All you've done is make personal attacks on my ability to earn money and tax evasion and at every turn, I've proven you wrong. 
I resent you implying that I am evading sales taxes. Pretty screwed up of you to post that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> Here in NC if you farm you are sales tax exempt. This year we had to file for a new sales tax exemption card and if you did not gross $10,000 a year you were not entitled to get a card. This has caused an uproar but personally I think it is a good idea helping the ones who are trying to make a profit and not benefitting the people with 15 acres and a couple of pasture ponies. I think the point that JD is trying to make is he is working his ass off trying to make a living and some deadbeat is getting a free ride on the tax money he is paying in. Me personally I would be glad to pay the road tax if the funds collected could only be used for highway improvement and not be robbed to pay for politicians pet projects such as handouts to buy votes. I really think this is the point JD is trying to make.


Ding ding ding......


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Jd you should join Farm Bureau and consult with one of there cpa / tax preparer / ag business consultants . There is gas tax rebates for true farm use and things like welding supplies, snow blowers,That you must pay tax on you could have a portion of the farm use share rebated back . It pays to have a good farm cpa do your taxes . They can go back a couple of years .


----------

